# A re jig of the workspace



## TRITON (17 May 2021)

I've been thinking of this for a while, and maybe having a sliding tabled saw bench taking up quite a lot of room in my 110 square foot workshop is something I could actually get rid of.
Thinking I could replace it with a Laguna 14/12 bandsaw and a track saw for board material. 
Bandsaw on one wall, and planer/thicknesser on the other opposite each other. bench along one wall with the P/T in the middle and a fold up lid to cover it when not in use, which doubles as extra bench space.

Its always the problem in such a small space fitting everything in. sliding saw, pillar drill,lathe, grinder, sharpening stuff over and above the T/S and bandsaw., then all the other tools, the fixings the clamps and cramps. 
Thankfully I've a 2nd spare room im keeping timber and board material in. But its all a bit of an ill thought out mess to be honest. I think sopping the T/S for the bandsaw would make it a better size and a better layout.


It would mean emptying it completely and starting again, which is a huge job really, especially if having to make cupboards, drawers and all to line the walls.

Have to say this is a fantastic part of the forum for planning it, with all the well thought out examples on show giving me ideas and directions I hadnt considered 
I'll get around to this for sure this coming year. But need to think it out thoroughly.


----------



## clogs (17 May 2021)

have said it before......take a look at this lads refit.....
great ideas.......


----------



## clogs (17 May 2021)

things I miss from living in the California......
being able to afford decently priced equipment and affordable birch plywood....

I dont miss the sunshine as I have that in spades here.....happy in my *retirement*, whatever that is......hahaha.......


----------

